# Rogue river smoke



## mikes (Oct 20, 2006)

We are heading for a rogue trip this weekend. Looking for any reports on smoke in the canyon. Appreciate any feedback from folks who have been on recently. Thanks for the help 
mike


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

It was less bad in the valley today but forcasted to get worse this weekend.


----------



## beautah (Mar 4, 2011)

From the 22nd, a lot can change in a week but it was super smoky. Didn't bother us too much though, had a great time.


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

In an effort to help you quasi predict the rogues airshed short term.

Try https://earth.nullschool.net/#curre...l/overlay=pm1/orthographic=-113.15,42.46,3000

The bad areas you see locally there are the Chetco Fire (East and NE of Brookings currently with its smoke headed south away from the Rogue.), and the fires on the Umpqua NF. 
Sorry, they didn't sketch in the Rogue Drainage.

The infrared MODIS map:
https://fsapps.nwcg.gov/data/activefiremaps/nwx2017243_1500.jpg
Shows no large fire activity in the Rogue canyon. 
{Red pixels for current 1 kilometer heat.}

I see where Grants Pass is expected to be between 106 and 109 for the first four days of September. The reason why GP is important is that when it gets hot it draws in the moist cool ocean air along the coast. How far that goes up the Rogue I don't know but lower down you could be in fog.

Go float it. You should be fine.


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

Then again, todays Grants Pass skycam looks terrible.

GrantsPassWeather.com - Grants Pass SkyCam Daily Time-Lapse Movie


----------



## Roguelawyer (Apr 2, 2015)

Grants Pass wasn't that bad today. Much better than yesterday. I believe it will depend on how sensitive you are to smoke. My family floated from Hog Cr. to Grave Cr. Sunday and it wasn't too bad on the river. Not as bad as in town. 

I would go for it.


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

Looking at the Horse Prairie Fire,
https://inciweb.nwcg.gov/incident/5540/
which is only about 18 miles to the N/NE from the Rogue.

Its putting up some heat today.

I'm backing up, looking at predicted winds, and saying you're going to be in a lot of smoke.

Probably.
Best of luck.


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

Inciweb report for Horse Prairie fire:

https://inciweb.nwcg.gov/incident/5540/


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

Ditto.

Plus:

https://fsapps.nwcg.gov/data/activefiremaps/nwx2017244_1700.jpg

At the time of this posting 23 fires in Oregon were showing red pixels representing substantial heat today.
The good news is the smoke is lowering temperatures and some fire behavior.

More good news.
Possible lightning come Wednesday.
Could be wet or dry.


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

Just got off. Floated Tues->Friday. Smokey Tues, smoke cleared Wednesday, some smoke Thursday but not too bad with a beautiful sunset from a high plume passing to the west and a little smokey today. Morning seemed the worst as the smoke settled in the canyon. I wouldn't go if you are smoke sensitive because you never know which way the wind will blow.


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

For general information.

You can always google for *wind* ..... *earth*

click on _*earth*_ in the bottom left .

Then select particulates and then say PM-1's.

Its a neat resource.

https://earth.nullschool.net/#curre...raphic=-106.45,42.54,3000/loc=-103.083,42.624

What that is showing currently is massive particulates produced from last nights fires burning throughout much of SW Oregon and NW California.

This is verified by the MODIS infrared.

I'm thinking serious effects on people with health issues down there.

You can click on any location and it'll give you wind speeds.
4 kilometers per hour will not clean anything up.


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

You can travel over to the area around Beijing China and currently it is not as bad as much of the Western US and Canada is in spots.


----------



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

we had to fight fire on the Main Salmon on Wednesday just to make sure the camp was safe for the night. I'm sure it's nowhere near as smokey as the main salmon, but we still had a great time.


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

One thing I just noticed was that the Chetco Bar Fire is approaching the Green Wall on the Illinois.

https://inciweb.nwcg.gov/incident/map/5385/1/72104/

With the fire in the Illinois drainage it is virtually assured there will be settling of smoke most nights into the Fall and it will flow downhill to the Rogue Canyon.
One could go to bed on the lower end of a Rogue Float with OK skies and wake up before midnight coughing occasionally.

This as opposed to just coughing all day.


----------



## Freeflow1 (Jul 5, 2017)

The air quality in the Rogue Valley is really bad. The river is socked in. There are health effects; particularly from outdoor exercise. I'm a 20 yr. wildland firefighter. It's bad. Don't let that deter you from floating, but you may want to consider the effects, particularly for kids or older adults who may be more sensitive to poor air quality.


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

I just ran across this because of Hurricane Irma.

https://www.ventusky.com/?p=44.11;-118.90;6&l=wind-850hpa&m=gfs

The Ventusky uses data from the best weather forecast models in the world. 
This sets it up in a convienient interactive map.

This may be of use to those looking at their own custom forecast for a given drainage air movement. 
Sorry that not all rivers are on board.


----------



## raftwench (Jun 8, 2016)

Hey sorry to hijack this thread, but for those of you on the Rogue last week, did you see or hear any intel about the dead bear floating in the river? We saw it on Saturday the 2nd about 2-3 miles upstream of Foster bar. Rumor has it another rafter shot it because it was swimming aggressively towards them?!😳


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## oarboatman (Jul 20, 2006)

We were at upper Tate on Sunday night and heard someone empty a small caliber clip. It sounded like it was comming form Tacoma. I haven't heard any other details.





raftwench said:


> Hey sorry to hijack this thread, but for those of you on the Rogue last week, did you see or hear any intel about the dead bear floating in the river? We saw it on Saturday the 2nd about 2-3 miles upstream of Foster bar. Rumor has it another rafter shot it because it was swimming aggressively towards them?!😳
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Ezcruzr (Feb 27, 2008)

I have had more encounters with bears on the Rogue than I have didgetts. Never have they been a problem getting them to stand down and leave. It would take a real f**king idiot to use a gun. Ever heard of bear spray. It's cheaper, lighter and easier to carry than a gun. Also, it is legal, guns aren't on the Rogue. I hope the person that shot that bear at least put a few holes in his boat at the same time.


----------



## raftwench (Jun 8, 2016)

Ezcruzr said:


> I have had more encounters with bears on the Rogue than I have didgetts. Never have they been a problem getting them to stand down and leave. It would take a real f**king idiot to use a gun. Ever heard of bear spray. It's cheaper, lighter and easier to carry than a gun. Also, it is legal, guns aren't on the Rogue. I hope the person that shot that bear at least put a few holes in his boat at the same time.



Ezcruzr - I'm with you on this. We saw 2 other bears (live ones) that were completely doing their own thing. My husband came across one on his morning groover walk and the other was scavenging with some vultures along side the river. The first one ran away, the other one just looked at us while floating by. I heard some other rafters saw the bear get shot and was able to get their license plate at the take out and turn them in. I'm trying to find out if any of that is true. The only thing I know for sure about the whole scenario is I saw a dead bear floating in the river. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

